# Prince Hall day



## mrpierce17 (Sep 28, 2014)

Today will be my first time going to PH day as a master mason , how many out there have been to this event in your jurisdiction and how did the event turn out?


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ours was a couple of weekends ago. Good turnout and lots of fun.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 29, 2014)

The service was a success and the history lecture was very interesting I didn't even know I could become a member of African Lodge #459 going to get started on the paper work ASAP ...keep traveling east P.H.A.mily


----------



## mraymc4 (Sep 29, 2014)

mrpierce17 said:


> The service was a success and the history lecture was very interesting I didn't even know I could become a member of African Lodge #459 going to get started on the paper work ASAP ...keep traveling east P.H.A.mily



Enlighten me on becoming a member of African Lodge #459...


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 29, 2014)

mraymc4 said:


> Enlighten me on becoming a member of African Lodge #459...


Sent you a PM


----------



## Raiegn (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd like  more info on becoming a member of  African  Lodge  #459 please  square.


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.princehall.org/Forms/459 application 2013.pdf

Here is the application for membership Raiegn


----------



## Raiegn (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## goldsquare (Oct 6, 2014)

I did my first PH Day as a MM and its was fun. I had to give the occasion on the history of Prince Hall. Gained plenty of insight on the governance and establishment of Prince Hall Masonry. Still it surprises me when I go on Facebook and other discussion post boards and other Masons from other affiliations downplay PH Masonry as not being real. For those brothers need to seek light by reading and not following on heresy.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 7, 2014)

Congratulations brother. I for one do not denigrate PH Masonry. I consider you as much of a Mason as the rest of us.


----------



## goldsquare (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks Warrior1256, travel light my brother!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sent off my application to become a honorary member of Africa Lodge No. 459 , I think it's excellent we have the opportunity to gain honorary admission into the mother lodge that Prince Hall masonry was founded  upon  GOD bless Prince Hall masonry  
                     S.M.I.B


----------



## ebojones (Oct 21, 2014)

S.M.I.B.


----------



## Freeborn (Oct 21, 2014)

Ours was Also a few weeks ago, turn out was not so great this year, but the light wAs great. Fellowship and refreshments


Bro. Hargrave Acacia #66 NC.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 8, 2014)

Just came back I'm officially a honorary member of our mother Lodge African Lodge No . 459 this is a outstanding early Christmas present


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 9, 2014)

Forgot to take pictures of this


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 10, 2014)

I have not attend Prince Hall Day yet but I will be at next years event. Also for the African Lodge 459 do you have to pay a yearly due???


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 10, 2014)

No it's a one time fee of 100$ once duly elected as a member you have full rights and privileges as a member of African Lodge No.459 under there Constitution and bylaws this membership is enforced until you are no longer a member of a duly  constituted regular  Prince Hall Affiliated lodge


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 14, 2014)

mrpierce17 said:


> No it's a one time fee of 100$ once duly elected as a member you have full rights and privileges as a member of African Lodge No.459 under there Constitution and bylaws this membership is enforced until you are no longer a member of a duly  constituted regular  Prince Hall Affiliated lodge


This is the answer I needed.  I have the application but I'm waiting on my dues card (not yet received) as I must include a copy with the application.  I can't wait to get it all squared away.


----------

